# CHARLES "SAM" JAMES, Columbia, Missouri, was charged violations of the Lacey Act



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Saturday, July 18, 2015

CHARLES "SAM" JAMES, Columbia, Missouri, was charged in a one-count federal indictment for violations of the Lacey Act involved the sale of white-tailed deer transported in violation of Missouri and Florida law

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2015/07/charles-sam-james-columbia-missouri-was.html


kind regards, terry


----------

